

Dell's decline from being too cheap - Terretta
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/29/technology/29dell.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
blasdel
A view from an insider that spent a decade there:
[http://www.metafilter.com/93279/Window-to-Dell-
Decline#31590...](http://www.metafilter.com/93279/Window-to-Dell-
Decline#3159099)

------
hga
More fallout from the early to middle of the last decade bad electrolytic
capacitor problem (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague>).

But I'm not so sure "being too cheap" (not in the original headline) is a fair
characterization of what happened.

Dell failed in this situation because A) They had insufficient surge capacity
to deal with a widespread common mode failure (which may have been as much a
problem with their volume as their minimal inventory system) and B) Decided to
lie about the situation.

Amusing note: the law firm suing them was screwed by them.

